# Possible Stock Market Panic Monday, Oct. 19, 2020.



## jimcosta (Jun 11, 2017)

*Note From Jim: Recap of Lynnette Zang below.* Source: ResetUs.us

I am only halfway through her video now; been trying to listen to it for the past 90 minutes. It is difficult to listen to.

So far I think she is saying that the Federal Reserve forced the LIBOR interest rate to be super low a year ago when the REPO market blew up. So now the LIBOR interest rate is no longer being set by a free market.

Because most financial instruments (including mortgages) are indirectly tied to the LIBOR rate, and Derivatives are issued to protect from changes in interest rates or the valuations of assets, a big change is underway this weekend.

The banks are switching from the fraudulent LIBOR rate to a new free floating rate of interest / valuation. 
*

What To Expect Monday*: Holders of derivatives or large investors in mortgages may find the valuation of those assets have been drastically reduced in Fair Market Value. Do you remember the movie *The Big Short*? Over the past ten years a lot of those garbage mortgages were purchased by pensions funds. So those pension funds may take big hits. Also watch for gold and silver to shoot up. Watch for the stock market to go crazy because of margin calls due to drop in portfolio valuations that banks have taken as loan collateral.

*Note: * This change should not impact most current mortgage payments being made by homeowners.


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

Meh.............


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Glad all my investments are in pork bellies


----------



## Elvis (Jun 22, 2018)

I had been debating if I should sell my SVD (ticker SIVB). Just placed the sell order. But I'm still going to hold tight on my other positions.

With the election coming up I've been trying to strengthen my investments a bit against a market downturn. Nothing major, just a bit of profit taking and minor cash building. My portfolio may be small but it's big to me.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

All my money is wrapped up in dumb stuff like food, water, ammo, meds....


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Good I will be putting some money in the market. Easy returns. Put your helmets on the sky is falling again.


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

Smitty901 said:


> Good I will be putting some money in the market. Easy returns. Put your helmets on the sky is falling again.


This

Sorry I don't see the indicators projected by the OP. I projected elites would seek to tank the market ahead of the election because they favor Biden. The Econ data on US Growth is expected late in Oct and should show 30% plus. Media outlets in the US already saying anything under 35% is a failure for Trump. Also with McConnel scheduling a printing press vote this week I'd imagine the markets will enjoy that. When the people only get 1/5th of the stimulus corporate America is very happy.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Money? What's that?
Wife and I are Social Security recipients, and I have to still work 25 hours a week at age 72 to make ends meet.
Thank goodness the mortgage was paid off over a decade ago.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Thank goodness the mortgage was paid off over a decade ago.


Ours is paid off too, thank goodness.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

If the markets crash, there is absolutely nothing I can do about it.
Anyone who gets all worked up and stressed out over things they can not control need to repeat this, as often as necessary:
"God, grant me the serenity to accept the things I can not change, courage to change the things I can, and wisdom to know the difference."


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

rice paddy daddy said:


> If the markets crash, there is absolutely nothing I can do about it.
> Anyone who gets all worked up and stressed out over things they can not control need to repeat this, as often as necessary:
> "God, grant me the serenity to accept the things I can not change, courage to change the things I can, and wisdom to know the difference."


Actually, I can do something about my IRA. I can pay attention and buy/sell appropriately with all information I can get, and I do read to get information. 
Here's what I know. Anybody who is in the gold/silver business is always connecting dots to prove the market is going to crater and the only way to save yourself is to dump stocks and buy their precious metals products. Does that mean Monday won't be a crazy market day? Nope. It means "Wolf!" Has been called too many times for me to listen.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Denton said:


> Does that mean Monday won't be a crazy market day? Nope. It means "Wolf!" Has been called too many times for me to listen.


I've seen her do it a few times.

Me, I do the best I can with what I have. I leave it in the Lord's hands.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

I’ve got no IRA’s, no 401K’s, very little savings, no credit cards, no loans, nothing.

I’ve got enough food for several years, I have put back a months supply of gasoline and diesel for the chaos after the election, I’ve got weapons to protect us.
That is about all I can do.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

rice paddy daddy said:


> I've got no IRA's, no 401K's, very little savings, no credit cards, no loans, nothing.
> 
> I've got enough food for several years, I have put back a months supply of gasoline and diesel for the chaos after the election, I've got weapons to protect us.
> That is about all I can do.


Understood. So, this doesn't befront you.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

So exactly what is her thesis for what is going to move the markets so much? (I watched about 14 minutes of it and could not take any more.)

The most I could gather from the video is somebody (who?) decided the LIBOR rate is fraudulent and artificially low. So the Federal Reserve System came out with a new rate called Sibor (or is it Cybor?) and the banks are required to based their interest rates on it. But the new Sibor (or Cybor) rate is created and managed by the Fed, so that means it is fraudulent and artificially low. What am I missing here?


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Inor said:


> So exactly what is her thesis for what is going to move the markets so much? (I watched about 14 minutes of it and could not take any more.)
> 
> The most I could gather from the video is somebody (who?) decided the LIBOR rate is fraudulent and artificially low. So the Federal Reserve System came out with a new rate called Sibor (or is it Cybor?) and the banks are required to based their interest rates on it. But the new Sibor (or Cybor) rate is created and managed by the Fed, so that means it is fraudulent and artificially low. What am I missing here?


The markets factor future possibilities into prices so I'm thinking this sort of things aren't factual. Agreed?


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Denton said:


> Understood. So, this doesn't befront you.


Even if I did have assets that could be affected, all I could do is try to withdraw them.
I could not change the trajectory of whatever would happen to markets.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

I've known some miserable wealthy folk and I've known some miserable poor folk. 

I've come to the conclusion that having money or not having money doesn't seem to be a very good indicator of happiness...


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

Remember, if the stock you own doesn’t hit zero, you still own it and it will come back, if Trump is re-elected, the markets will hit 30,000. Remember the last election, the same predictions were made, if Trump is elected, the markets will tank.....didn’t happen.....


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Oct 19th does not work for me you will have to delay it a day or two. Dog goes to the vet, Work to do on the sidecar nope 19th is just a no go.

Often these short term mini crashes are engineered by big money investors. Force the market down by selling off then turn right around and by back cheap. As for low rates we know they have been kept low for a long time. Rest of the world is doing it so we have to.
I sure don't want to return to Jimmy Carters economy where you can make more sitting cash in a bank than investing it. That did not work out well. Harris economy is going to be rocky you will have a socialist economy that has no clue what they are doing.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

@rice paddy daddy and @inceptor back in Victorian times once you paid off your house you bought a newel post. Congrats. Here's your newel post.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

The woman has a voice like fingernails on a chalk board. I listened for a few minutes but she didn't seem to be going anywhere but for the fact that she wants to sell you gold and silver. Will the market crash eventually? Probably. Is this economy unsustainable with big government spending and taxation? No doubt. You don't have to be a psychic to know this will all go sideways eventually. Now, exactly when is the question. I am willing to bet this women doesn't have the magic crystal ball.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Notice how all these folks that picked up silver and gold a while back now want to sell it to you at the higher prices. If it is such a great deal why are doing their best to sell it. Offering their valuable metals for you worthless green stuff. I am so confused. 
Not really.
This is how these cons work. They run up the price then sell wait till it evens out buy then run the price up and sell again. All a long telling you how everything else is worthless.


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

Smitty901 said:


> Notice how all these folks that picked up silver and gold a while back now want to sell it to you at the higher prices. If it is such a great deal why are doing their best to sell it. Offering their valuable metals for you worthless green stuff. I am so confused.
> Not really.
> This is how these cons work. They run up the price then sell wait till it evens out buy then run the price up and sell again. All a long telling you how everything else is worthless.


PMs are not an investment. They are a hedge. If you treat them as such, there is nothing wrong with owning some. If one treats them like an investment, one is going to be disappointed in the end. I have some as a hedge. I have a much larger lead, copper, and brass hedge. :tango_face_wink:


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

stevekozak said:


> PMs are not an investment. They are a hedge. If you treat them as such, there is nothing wrong with owning some. If one treats them like an investment, one is going to be disappointed in the end. I have some as a hedge. I have a much larger lead, copper, and brass hedge. :tango_face_wink:


You will find that many minds are already made up. You will not convince anyone one way or the other. To me, all prepping should be diversified.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

stevekozak said:


> PMs are not an investment. They are a hedge. If you treat them as such, there is nothing wrong with owning some. If one treats them like an investment, one is going to be disappointed in the end. I have some as a hedge. I have a much larger lead, copper, and brass hedge. :tango_face_wink:


 Maybe but the hustlers pushing are con artist. Again if it such a sure bet why are the exchanging their PM for you green cash ?


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

bigwheel said:


> Glad all my investments are in pork bellies


How did you get the pigs to eat them?&#129315;

Hahaha.. I crack me up.


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

Crash on Monday.. ooowwweee ... buy a baby buy. 

I moved quite a bit of my portfolio to cash. Never took the hit when the Wuhan virus came around and what did go down is back past where it was . Good solid blue chip type investments. I don’t do metal except if it in my pocket or gun. 

All kidding aside I just don’t see it. Monday will be Monday.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Piratesailor said:


> Crash on Monday.. ooowwweee ... buy a baby buy.
> 
> I moved quite a bit of my portfolio to cash. Never took the hit when the Wuhan virus came around and what did go down is back past where it was . Good solid blue chip type investments. I don't do metal except if it in my pocket or gun.
> 
> All kidding aside I just don't see it. Monday will be Monday.


 Nothing I let sit has lost me a dime yet. We will see My bet things will change again in another 17 days then 19 days and so on in for an interesting ride.


----------



## NewRiverGeorge (Jan 2, 2018)

Whatever happens tomorrow, someone is gonna make money.


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

Smitty901 said:


> Maybe but the hustlers pushing are con artist. Again if it such a sure bet why are the exchanging their PM for you green cash ?


The marketing of PMs has always been sad to me. They are a sound hedge against a crisis like economy. They'd be valued in a SHTF crisis at nearly any point. The selling of them as such though always irritates even the PM fans in many cases. I get that it costs money to "mint" a coin, package, secure and sell it. It's a rough business when people crap and moan about the mark up like they shouldn't pay their rent, their labor, or utility bills.

My disclosure: I have silver ETF funds and have for a decade. I doubled the holding in March when it reached a buy point and I sold as much in August making a substantial return for a short term. I treat the ETF like any other security I buy and sell. I own gold bullion, very little, and silver in what I consider a reasonable sum. The physical metals are for SHTF not anything else. I know I can't eat them, and don't intend to.


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

As I am not seeing any indications of a market collapse yet today


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

stowlin said:


> As I am not seeing any indications of a market collapse yet today


The future indicates all will be well.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

It seems as if the overall market was down a bit today but nothing crazy...


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Slippy said:


> It seems as if the overall market was down a bit today but nothing crazy...


I'm up .89%. 
Not complaining. In the green is in the green.


----------



## jimcosta (Jun 11, 2017)

Yes, it seemed quiet today. I will keep you posted if I hear anything on that reset.

A lot of the alternative news reporters were taken down last week so it may be a few days before news gets out.

If the rates were replaced, it may take a few days for asset owners to find out their investment portfolios have been revalued and that will then create a delayed reaction.
Also Zang indicated the world bankers were trying to keep everything calm so the truth is not apparent.

So we shall see . . .


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

I don't remember who told me this but there are a handful of things you shouldn't do in front of people;

Chase a chicken or a dog
Chase your hat in the wind
Predict the stock market


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

jimcosta said:


> Yes, it seemed quiet today. I will keep you posted if I hear anything on that reset.
> 
> A lot of the alternative news reporters were taken down last week so it may be a few days before news gets out.
> 
> ...


I think we know we are on the cusp of a reset and it won't be pretty. We just don't know when it will happen. 
On the other hand, if Zang knows, others know. If it were eminent, the markets would be reflecting it. That's the problem I have with people like her. Plus, she's in the precious metals business. It's good for her business to scare people. Fear sells gold. 
King World has been selling fear for as long as I can remember. Been watching them and been noticing how they are always wrong. Eventually, the doom and gloom will be right, just like a broken clock.


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

Michael Snyder writes the economic Collapse Blog and he is constantly preaching the same thing, doom and gloom. Every day it’s the same song....... the sky is falling! The end is near! It’s all going to crash down! I’m sure it will all crash down sooner or later. Common sense dictates that the present system is unsustainable. But Mr. Snyder (and these precious metal sellers) have been telling me the end is near every day for years. I’m still waiting...............


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Been around a little while. Seen market up ,stale ,down over and over. Survived Carter. One thing I noticed for as long as I can remember . The people that stayed to course came out ok. The ones that tried to game the system were left broke. Hunter brothers silver deals, Gold . yes I am sure in every market rise and fall some big people made a lot of money sell then buying and doing over and over. But for everyone that made money someone lost some falling into their game. 
Like playing 5 handed poker when you are the only stranger at the table. Know it or not it is 4 to one at at the end of the night they split your money.
Been retired awhile now, Wife retired in June. We still have income coming in and invest what we don't spend. A bit more conservative now than 20-30 years ago. Most of it will go to the next generation anyway. Seems being a dumb old working man putting away a portion of what they earned does pay off . if you don't fall for the BS.


----------



## ND_ponyexpress_ (Mar 20, 2016)

I dabble in metals... but mainly to grow them, not for profit (til eventually cash out) initial investment was when gold was @ 1300 and silver was at 21... bought more gold @ 1122 and silver @ 14.50.. then noticed the gap between gold-silver price. flipped some 1122 gold @ 1587 and turned it into silver @ 17.50... and now sitting on some cash because I sold about 1/3 of my gold @ 2069 and a dash of silver @ 28.90..... now since playing with their money... waiting for gold to drop down to around 1850 and then buy back exactly what I sold and then have a few k to grow my holdings....


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Chiefster23 said:


> Michael Snyder writes the economic Collapse Blog and he is constantly preaching the same thing, doom and gloom. Every day it's the same song....... the sky is falling! The end is near! It's all going to crash down! I'm sure it will all crash down sooner or later. Common sense dictates that the present system is unsustainable. But Mr. Snyder (and these precious metal sellers) have been telling me the end is near every day for years. I'm still waiting...............


Oh, it's coming, and what I make playing the markets won't help me in the least. I think what is coming will destroy everything. I still like playing the markets. 
Got smoked about ten years ago and was too dejected to play until this past January. Back at it, again. Having fun, even when I have a bad day or week. Still, I don't think it means anything. In the end, you are one of them or you are a peasant. Winning a billion dollar power ball will still mean that you are not one of them.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

I'm just as broke today as I was yesterday.

My riches do not have stock symbols or dollar signs.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

rice paddy daddy said:


> I'm just as broke today as I was yesterday.
> 
> My riches do not have stock symbols or dollar signs.


I know the feeling. I'm so poor I can't even pay attention. No, there is little use for me to follow the stock market. I pay attention to the rise and fall of prices plus the availability of products.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

inceptor said:


> I know the feeling. I'm so poor I can't even pay attention. No, there is little use for me to follow the stock market. I pay attention to the rise and fall of prices plus the availability of products.


Yet, this thread is about....

We all have skin in the game of life. In the markets, why is it that those who have no skin in in the game feel they need to opine?


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

In the end, you are one of them or you are a peasant. Winning a billion dollar power ball will still mean that you are not one of them. 

Maybe I'm taking this wrong, trying to keep up with the neighbor(the uppity ups) or what? It would be a cold day in hell when I would want to be one of "THEM"

Reminds me of the song by whoever...I got friends in low places.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Denton said:


> Yet, this thread is about....
> 
> We all have skin in the game of life. In the markets, why is it that those who have no skin in in the game feel they need to opine?


They have skin in the game. It's just not up on the front line. Not everyone who was in line at the local soup kitchen 90 years ago was a millionaire 100 years ago.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Denton said:


> Yet, this thread is about....
> 
> We all have skin in the game of life. In the markets, why is it that those who have no skin in in the game feel they need to opine?


Oh, we all have skin in the game in one form or another. My retirement pension from the State of Texas is most likely based on stocks. I know my wife's teachers retirement is.

I've played the market from time to time. Mostly penny stocks and I've won more than I've lost there so I'm good with that.

My next door neighbor was a day trader before he died. I don't think he did very well. I've seen too many people lose doing that and I'm not much of a gambler.


----------



## StratMaster (Dec 26, 2017)

ND_ponyexpress_ said:


> I dabble in metals... but mainly to grow them, not for profit (til eventually cash out) initial investment was when gold was @ 1300 and silver was at 21... bought more gold @ 1122 and silver @ 14.50.. then noticed the gap between gold-silver price. flipped some 1122 gold @ 1587 and turned it into silver @ 17.50... and now sitting on some cash because I sold about 1/3 of my gold @ 2069 and a dash of silver @ 28.90..... now since playing with their money... waiting for gold to drop down to around 1850 and then buy back exactly what I sold and then have a few k to grow my holdings....


The gold to silver ratio has seemed an absurdity compared to the historical average of 1:15 per ounce. At 1:65 or higher it is a bargain if and when that ratio closes again. Seems odd too. Some say the silver market has been highly manipulated to keep the price down, as it is utilized more and more in so many industrial applications. There is apparently 100 PAPER ounces flooding the market for every actual ounce of real silver... via financial instruments, stock, futures, etc... Gives the appearance of an abundance of silver. I have read reports from silver mine owners who feel this is exactly the case, and have considered simply stopping production until the price gains what they feel is a fair market increase and adjustment. All the real easy silver is gone, and only about 850,000 ounces are produced globally every years... most of which is spoken for by industry before it even leaves the ground. Much of it is being consumed and is unrecoverable. Seems like the industrial demand keeps going up and up, the supply becoming smaller, yet the price stays low. Hmmm. I'm hanging on to mine.


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

I still have every ounce of PM I ever bought. I don’t trade or speculate with it. It’s there only for very dire circumstances. If absolutely everything else goes down the tubes, I figure I can pay property taxes with it so that I will hopefully never lose my home.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

1skrewsloose said:


> In the end, you are one of them or you are a peasant. Winning a billion dollar power ball will still mean that you are not one of them.
> 
> Maybe I'm taking this wrong, trying to keep up with the neighbor(the uppity ups) or what? It would be a cold day in hell when I would want to be one of "THEM"
> 
> Reminds me of the song by whoever...I got friends in low places.


 Never tried to keep up with anyone. I tried to care for my house the best I could. Never looked or care what others did or did not do.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

When I got up this morning, I checked my pockets. I still have the same $1.43 today I had yesterday.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

inceptor said:


> I know the feeling. I'm so poor I can't even pay attention. No, there is little use for me to follow the stock market. I pay attention to the rise and fall of prices plus the availability of products.


Unless one is a hermit, the stock market affects us all.
Like you, I really do not pay much attention to it. After all, I have no 401K, no IRA to worry about.
But, as you noted, the market does affect prices.
One good way it does, is when the economy falls so do futures prices for oil, which translates to llower prices at the pump.

When people mention "markets" most people naturally think of stocks and bonds.
But there is another market that mainly gets attention only from farmers, ranchers, and those people that are interested like my wife and I.
That market is commodities. Cattle, hogs, wheat, corn, soy beans, etc. This is a very important part of our economy.

How many here watch the TV shows, or at least visit the websites of, This Week In Agribusiness, and the US Farm Report?
www.farmprogress.com/week-agribusiness 
www.agweb.com/usfr

Both shows can be found on RFD-TV. I no longer have satelite, but I do pay $90/year to be able to stream RFD to my laptop.
www.rfdtv.com/


----------



## StratMaster (Dec 26, 2017)

Smitty901 said:


> Never tried to keep up with anyone. I tried to care for my house the best I could. Never looked or care what others did or did not do.


Me either. I never developed the strange habit of spending every cent you take in to have fancy furniture and new cars. I always liked to rathole money, and invest it as best I could. Being debt-free is a WAY nicer feeling than a new couch if you ask me. I still have my 1989 beater Chevy S-10 as a daily driver. And I don't cry if some shopping cart runs into it and leaves a new scratch.


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

StratMaster said:


> Me either. I never developed the strange habit of spending every cent you take in to have fancy furniture and new cars. I always liked to rathole money, and invest it as best I could. Being debt-free is a WAY nicer feeling than a new couch if you ask me. I still have my 1989 beater Chevy S-10 as a daily driver. And I don't cry if some shopping cart runs into it and leaves a new scratch.


Debt-free is a really comfortable bed to sleep on!!! :vs_closedeyes:


----------



## jimcosta (Jun 11, 2017)

*I said I would keep you posted on what is happening . . . *

Around Wednesday or Thursday I read a great analysis that purported that most of the banks and financial institutions disobeyed the order to switch from the LIBOR rate to the new concocted rate.

The rationale was that they were afraid it would collapse the global financial system entirely; they were afraid to make the change. So they continued with the LIBOR rate knowing it too is now collapsing. The Banksters are trapped as they can no longer continue with the con of LIBOR, they can't fix LIBOR without revealing it was their fraud that killed LIBOR, and the smaller banks feel the new replacement rate for it will be the same con but under a new and improved name. No matter what they do the banks will shoot themselves in the head.

I did not post that article on my ResetUS.us news website because I was unfamiliar with its author and waited for corroboration from a more trusted source. None have stepped forward to date. In going back through hundreds of postings I can no longer locate that original posting.

In my opinion the original posting from midweek smells right.


----------

